# [CAB] Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones



## WojtasXda (Feb 13, 2015)

Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones, cabs from Lumia 830

http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate..._79f6d99780f350a092023345a8611077552ab842.cab

http://wp.ds.download.windowsupdate..._37d09bfbfe953b21f1e527f05e459153804a093b.cab


----------



## waseem.gani (Mar 6, 2015)

how ths can be used


----------



## Dj_Art (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try run it on Surface RT


----------



## wcomhelp (Aug 1, 2015)

Dj_Art said:


> Thanks, I'll try run it on Surface RT

Click to collapse



LOL for PHONES HAHAHA


----------

